# Terry at F1 Carbon contact



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey folks,

I hate to make a thread like this, it's not how I like to handle things. I'm just at a loss for how to get in touch with Terry Boxall of F1 Carbon. I know he's not a trader on these forums anymore, but he once was. I know that a number of folks here have worked with him and/or purchased from him in the past, so it seems like the place to ask.

Long story short, I was the original parts donor for F1 Carbon's Z-tune bumper/wing thread. In April of 2015, I purchased a Nismo Z-tune bumper, Nismo Z-tune fender set, Nismo install kits for both, and Nismo R-tune fender flares. I had them shipped and delivered to Terry at F1 carbon. He used my parts to make the moulds; my compensation for this arrangement was that he was going to make me a bumper and set of fenders in carbon fiber and also return my original parts to me.

I have a full order of events with dates, emails, and written confirmation of all of this. To save you guys the trouble of me airing the dirty laundry, the short version is that I have been unable to get in touch with Terry via email, Facebook, or telephone since May 17th, 2017. The problem here is that I live in the US. I have no way to swing on by to see what's going on or to pick up the parts myself.

So I'm a bit trapped. I'm overseas and can't get in touch with the one person who can help. I was actually a little worried that something had happened to him at some point, but a few forum members have confirmed for me that he's still well.

Does anybody have any alternative contact methods for him? Or does anyone know him well enough to get in touch for me?

_*F1 Carbon/Terry has of mine:*
1x genuine Nismo Z-tune bumper
1x genuine Nismo Z-tune bumper install kit
1x genuine Nismo Z-tune fender install kit
1x set genuine Nismo R-tune fender flares
I sold the Z-tune fenders to a forum member after Terry was done with them - Terry facilitated this back in December 2015

*F1 Carbon/Terry "owes" me based on our original written agreement*
1x carbon fiber Nismo Z-tune bumper by F1 Carbon
1x set carbon fiber Nismo Z-tune fenders by F1 Carbon_

I hope someone can help me get in touch. I feel completely trapped. At this point it would be cheaper for me to hop on a flight from the US to go and talk with him in person then it would to re-buy the parts of mine he still has.

Thank you all. I'm sorry for making a thread like this, hopefully it's received well. Trusting someone overseas for something like this is inherently risky, but in more than a decade of buying/selling cars and parts online, I've never been burned. I'm really hoping this is some misunderstanding that I can get to the bottom of once I'm able to get in touch with him. Thanks.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Based on some messaging with a member, it was recommended that I post the order of events for those curious. All of this is logged in emails and Facebook messages for what it's worth.


_April 26, 2015 - I place the order with RHD Japan to ship Nismo front bumper, fenders, and R-tune fender flares to F1 Carbon.

Mid-June, 2015 - The items arrive with Terry.

October, 2015 - I again confirm with Terry that the exchange for me lending him my Nismo parts is that he'll pay me back with carbon fiber versions of the bumper and fenders. He confirms in writing.

December, 2015 - I end up selling my Nismo fenders to a forum member. Terry facilitates handing them off for me.

January, 2016 - I follow up with Terry on the carbon bumper/fenders as my payment. He gets me back in late January saying it'll be a delay.

February, 2016 - I follow up again.

March, 2016 - Terry confirms that the bumper and fenders have been sent out for moulding and should be back in 4-5 weeks in carbon.

May, 2016 - I send multiple emails, no response.

June, 2016 - Terry says they're hard up on money and had to delay the carbon parts.

July, 2016 - I ask for a shipping quote to send my original Nismo parts [bumper, fender flares, and install kits] to the US.

September, 2016 - He confirms that the carbon bumper and fenders should be in his hands by the end of the month, and says he's getting me a quote to send those along with all of my parts to the US.

October, 2016 - Terry says my carbon fenders are in the UK and that he'll box everything up and send it when they arrive.

December, 2016 - I follow up, no reply.

January, 2017 - I follow up, no reply. The F1 Carbon website goes down.

February, 2017 - I get a hold of him via FB and place an *unrelated* order for two new sets of fiberglass Z-tune fenders for a friend's race car. I also request to pay for additional shipping to have all of my parts shipped along with them.

April, 2017 - He invoices me for that order/shipment. I pay. I'm told to expect the shipment by May at the absolute latest to meet the discussed race car build deadline. The shipment never arrives. I follow up via email and Facebook.

May 17, 2017 - Terry messages me on Facebook via the F1 Carbon group and says that one set of fenders is complete and that the other will be done soon. This is the last time I've heard from Terry.

July, 2017 - I follow up for an order status update via email and Facebook. No answer. I open a case with PayPal to get a refund.

August, 2017 - PayPal rules in my favor, refunds my money for the new purchase and shipping fees. This refund is unrelated to the original parts of mine he still has and unrelated to the carbon fiber parts he "owes" me._


That about covers the events. Sorry everyone. As you can see this has been going on for a long time and I'm really feeling like I don't have any remaining options but to make a post and ask for the community's help. Hopefully this works out.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but we're you aware he's (F1 Carbon) has gone bust? He's also just left the UK to go and work in Mexico for the next 6 months!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've heard a fair amount about Terry and F1 Carbon, some probably true and some not.

But please, please anyone, before you hand over valuable goods or your car to anyone do some checking!!!

A UK Companies house check of F1 Carbon tells you all you need to know.
Not just now, but historically too.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

billythefish said:


> I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but we're you aware he's (F1 Carbon) has gone bust? He's also just left the UK to go and work in Mexico for the next 6 months!


Was he a Ltd company or sole trader? Are insolvency practitioners involved?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Was he a Ltd company or sole trader? Are insolvency practitioners involved?


F1 Carbon is a limited company Mook.
Creditors meeting months ago but seems to have not gone pop yet.
Credit rating of 0.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't think it's gone pop yet because his business partner at the time was carrying on the name/business I believe.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Didn't they rename themselves A1 carbon as they said the F1 name was a copyright infringement? That might have just been a cover for them going pop but you never really know.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

That was the story we were all fed yes.......


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd be sending in the muscle if they haven't gone pop officially. 
Otherwise as soon as they do go tits, find the insolvency practitioner and show proof they don't own those assets.

Nightmare all round TBH.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Didn't they rename themselves A1 carbon as they said the F1 name was a copyright infringement?


Not according to companies house.
There is a huge list of companies called F1 "something"

And there is only one director who apparently now lives in Mexico.
So chance of sorting anything pretty much zero IMO.

Be careful out there.
Just because people like the same cars doesn't mean they are good people...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> I don't think it's gone pop yet because his business partner at the time was carrying on the name/business I believe.


He resigned from the company in March.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

that's interesting to know...... that's not what some of us were fed


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> And there is only one director who apparently now lives in Mexico.
> So chance of sorting anything pretty much zero IMO.


The old 'gone to live in Mexico' ruse:chuckle: The last person who used that person on here was an idiot called Alex (GTRSTAR) who had a massive superiority complex, believing we were all beneath him. He went tits over his pursuit of the ultimate GTR and also claimed to be spending time in Mexico when it all kicked off, although I somehow doubt he got further than the extremities of Cheltenham

Hopefully, karma will catch these bitches out one by one and make them reflect on their actions.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i just feel sorry for the fact you wont see your nismo bumper / goodies again 

if they turn up, then i stand corrected.

if i was you, id just order another set and use those. 

or you can buy the nismo ones in carbon from Omori anyway.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

matty32 said:


> or you can buy the nismo ones in carbon from Omori anyway.


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Yeah, for about £50,000 most likely....


Matty....are you actually John Bishop???











I've had a sneaking suspicion for a while now.....




TT


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol TT, i have seen him live



Omori ones are about £4k i think

still sadly the OP is down about £3k on the original nismo parts


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

matty32 said:


> still sadly the OP is down about £3k on the original nismo parts


Indeed. A shocking state of affairs....

Surely, even though he is out of country, he can lodge some sort of complaint/action against the company!!?

If, as Richard states, that the company is still solvent then it should be easier to get his money/parts back....??


TT


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Terry and his partner Martin at the time collectively and equally should share the blame of what is now a case of clear robbery of peoples goods, assets and funds.

Sadly both are happy for the other to take the blame and walk away free of any burden yet happily claim they’re working towards an imaginary resolution.

If you do manage to get in touch with either, you will only find a catalogue of excuses as correspondence. 

I can’t believe just how poorly managed this whole farce was and just how many thousands have been stolen/wasted.

I allowed Terry to trial for that z tune number to my R34 and he came across as a decent fella. Entering into a partnership led to a downward spiral maybe a tactical move on recouping his funds and conning his partner into believing in something that never was.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anybody have Martin's contact info? Terry has clearly left me out to dry but maybe Martin isn't aware of the scope of what's gone on here. I'll take all the excuses they want to give me at this point - I'll even accept that this is a hilarious misunderstanding - I just want to get my parts back and be made whole.

Like I said in the first post, it's cheaper for me to hop a flight and and have a face-to-face with people than it is to re-buy these parts. That just rings of inherently threatening things rather than the simple conversation this should be.

Hindsight is 20/20, but at the time Terry and F1 seemed quite legitimate. They had a number of posts, some solid reviews, a good web presence, and were a trader on the forums. It seemed safe at the time.

I've found Terry's LinkedIn. He's actually removed F1 Carbon from the listing [it used to be there] and he does currently list being in Mexico. Strangely enough that'll make it easier for me to get in touch and have a chat given that I'm in the US. I may reach out via the company.

Happy to call it a misunderstanding if I'm made whole again.

In the US I'd take this to small claims court. It's a super easy process and beyond ruining a few days' worth of time, it'd be settled quickly and easily. But given that this all happened in the UK and I'm in the US, I don't really know how to handle it.

Thank you everyone for the help. Does anybody have Martin's info? If somebody could PM me that it'd be great.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I would definitely see if someone is Willing to pay them a visit to retrieve your goods before you tell MARTIN there is £3000 worth of stuff he could easily sell with little come back. Get round there and get it.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

I know the parts that Brook had allowed Terry to use to make the moulds were
Stored at a body shop in north London. I spoke to the owner today and he told me that Terry has not only taken all of the original parts that Brook kindly donated to Terry to use to make the moulds but also the moulds themselves. Arguably the moulds belong to Terry but the parts are most certainly Brooks and if Terrry does not return them then it will be a clear case of theft. Terry fully knew that these parts were not his so should return them to Brook regardless of wherever he is located. If he has knowingly sold them then he must replace the parts. Ive told Brook I was willing to help him and so made enquiries and everything that has been said about his company by others already in this thread is true as far as his company is concerned.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Riz has been really fantastic in helping me through this problem so far. He was the first person to offer help when I started putting the word out that I'd been hung out to dry by Terry.

Lest there be any concerns of honesty, here's my original order from RHD with my personal info removed.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Terry won’t have taken them to Mexico so they have to be somewhere.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Isnt that the address of a body shop (fully loaded cars), the company that built Terry’s R33/34 wife body replica years ago?

I believe Martin kept all the mounds as he claims it’s his credit card that financed them.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes that***8217;s right, to be fair to fully loaded they are a bonafide business with a good reputation and long history. They were simply carrying out Terrys instructions and were not aware of the ownership issues regarding the parts. The owner told me it was Terry who took the parts. If Martin has the moulds then he should supply the carbon parts that we***8217;re promised to Brook as part of the agreement to produce those moulds or find out From Terry where brooks original parts are.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

This was on the day I placed my order from RHD Japan.


Terry on 4/22/15 said:


> Hi Brook,
> 
> Just so you can feel comfortable with our company, I make both fiberglass with carbon over the top and Dry carbon, autoclaved products, both from the same factory. It's all about peoples budgets and whether a customer wants lightness as a contributing factor to buying our products. However, whichever the choice, the end result is perfection. The untrained eye wouldn't even know if a product is part fiberglass. That said we never lie to people, we don't pass off fiberglass/carbon as pure carbon. If someone want's pure carbon, that's what they receive.
> 
> ...


This was the first of many followup emails regarding returning my parts and receiving the carbon fiber "payment" parts.


Terry on 10/12/15 said:


> Hi Brook,
> 
> Sorry to confuse you, I was just moaning, not changing the deal. You will receive CF versions. I just expected the sales of the bumpers being higher and the result would pay for the cost of making the carbon parts. Clearly not though. Does not matter, we will get them done.
> 
> ...





Terry on 10/12/15 said:


> Doesn't matter, a deal is a deal, just bare with us, I will send of the parts that people have bought then send one off to the factory to make.
> 
> Regards Terry
> F1Carbon


So "a deal is a deal" per Terry.

What a shame.

Ultimately this thread is public and there's a reasonable chance that one or both of them will read it. So they know what the parts are worth, they know how badly I want to be in touch with them, and they know that I'm not going to let it rest. I'm going to keep digging and hoping that they handle it honorably.

If anybody has any means of getting in direct contact with either of them either on my behalf or simply to help me make contact, I would greatly appreciate it.

Also, if anybody could give me a sense of what the "small claims court" equivalent is in the UK, that'd be phenomenal. I don't know if this is considered a criminal issue or not, but "small claims court" is exactly how I'd be handling this in the US.


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

Thats a shitty thing to do, their r34 gtr spoiler legs werent straight to according to someone i know.

I hope you get your parts back.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mb38 - 

Watch this from the battalion 35 videos November 13th 2017, Jay L Cannon confronting him!

https://www.facebook.com/england.driftacademy/videos/1958485517743888/

I cant link it here properly as its a private group


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Chronos said:


> Mb38 -
> 
> Watch this from the battalion 35 videos November 13th 2017, Jay L Cannon confronting him!
> 
> ...


It looks like it's in a private group, but I can imagine it. It's even more of a shame that I'm not the only person who's had something like this happen to him. I'd assumed I was being taken advantage of because I'm overseas and recourse is difficult. It's something else to do it to someone in person.

I have gotten in touch with Martin and he's told me he intends to help. I'll post updates when I have them. I've been cautioned against taking anyone at their word at this point, but I'll let you guys know what shakes out.

In the mean time, if anybody catches Terry's ear in the mean time... please drop me a line.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

MB38 said:


> It looks like it's in a private group, but I can imagine it. It's even more of a shame that I'm not the only person who's had something like this happen to him. I'd assumed I was being taken advantage of because I'm overseas and recourse is difficult. It's something else to do it to someone in person.
> 
> I have gotten in touch with Martin and he's told me he intends to help. I'll post updates when I have them. I've been cautioned against taking anyone at their word at this point, but I'll let you guys know what shakes out.
> 
> In the mean time, if anybody catches Terry's ear in the mean time... please drop me a line.


 He is still driving a 40k+ R35 GTR, so should be sorting out his customers!


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Sorry about my language 

Terry yo a muther****ing thief and your mother raised you to be a muthet****ing thief .


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Terry has reached out to me via Facebook. It's a shame it took a very public thread and the direct involvement of at least two forum members to get him to do so.

I'll keep everyone posted on what happens either way.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

R34GTRvspec2nur said:


> Sorry about my language
> 
> Terry yo a muther****ing thief and your mother raised you to be a muthet****ing thief .


That’s a disgusting comment to include his mother !!!


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

i got my dry carbon z tune fenders and rear carbon spoiler legs of terry had no issues with him what so ever... he was very helpful i would not hesitate to buy of him again
i can try sending him a message to contact you


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Manzgtr said:


> i got my dry carbon z tune fenders and rear carbon spoiler legs of terry had no issues with him what so ever... he was very helpful i would not hesitate to buy of him again
> i can try sending him a message to contact you


Thanks for the offer! Terry has gotten in touch with me after I posted this thread. He hasn't given me any sort of apology other than that he's been busy. He has given me a heap of excuses with no plan to hold up his end of the bargain to deliver my CF fenders and bumper.

That said, I've got a separate line on where my original Nismo parts are and I'm pursuing them. If people involved are true to their word, I should have them in trusted hands in about two weeks. I doubt I'll ever receive the carbon bodywork Terry promised me, but I can only continue to hope that he'll someday fulfill his word.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

MB38 said:


> *I doubt I'll ever receive the carbon bodywork Terry promised me, but I can only continue to hope that he'll someday fulfill his word.*


I hate to hear of stories like this one but I do believe in Karma MB38....


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Terrible situation! Hope you manage to get your parts back.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Martin from F1 has been quite responsive and helpful via Facebook Messenger. He says he's located my parts and intends to ship them, I should have proper details next week. It sounds like I'll be responsible for the shipping costs which is a real pain considering we're talking about a bumper [and such] that'll be going to the US.

I'll follow up with Terry to see if he'd like to pay for those shipping costs as originally agreed, and I'll update the thread accordingly.

I haven't seen pictures of the Nismo fender flares or the install kits yet, but I was sent a picture of the bumper. It looks a bit worse for wear, but at least it exists. The crack on the lower edge is new. I was aware of the repairs made to the upper section.

More updates when I have 'em.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Wasn't there a 'we are opening a new premise' thread on here a year or 2 back for F1 Carbon. I'm sure they had a big opening day ?


.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]
.
.
TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop



- We ship worldwide to your door, famous Brands such as -
* - AP Racing - ASNU Injectors - HKS - Nitron - Mintex Pads - 
- Turbosmart - Exedy Clutches - Deatschwerks - Cosworth - 
- Pagid Pads - Japspeed - Direnza - and many more...*


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Brook, just wanting to follow this up; did you receive your parts?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

If not, sending an email to the kind people at Bombardier Aerospace Mexico saying one of their employees is a thief (to the Grand Theft category) and he refuses to take the situation seriously.

Publicly traded companies do not take kindly to employing scum.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey folks,

I wanted to post a happy ending update to this whole sordid tale. As I mentioned above, Martin located the bodywork in their storage unit. Forum member Tabz went _enormously_ out of his way to help me by coordinating boxing up and shipping the items to me.

So it's been a long and expensive process, but ultimately my parts made it back to me. A little worse for wear, but nonetheless back.

So thanks, everyone. Terry Boxall was not a man of his word and would've left me empty-handed and powerless on the other side of the world. But because of Tabz and Riz and everyone who replied with useful information in this thread... it worked out in the end.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

So glad The forum solved your problems. A testament to the community.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The old 'gone to live in Mexico' ruse:chuckle: The last person who used that person on here was an idiot called Alex (GTRSTAR) who had a massive superiority complex, believing we were all beneath him. He went tits over his pursuit of the ultimate GTR and also claimed to be spending time in Mexico when it all kicked off, although I somehow doubt he got further than the extremities of Cheltenham
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, karma will catch these bitches out one by one and make them reflect on their actions.




There’s a blast from the past. We should have a reunion. Bring back MaxBoost too.

I heard it was far worse than Mexico, but then he also appeared on Come Dine With Me so it’s all probably the usual conjecture! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> So glad The forum solved your problems. A testament to the community.



Hear hear! Really glad it’s ended as well as could possibly been expected and fair play to all the guys who helped out. There majority are damn decent bunch in the community. As CT says though always be cynical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

Great result! All went a bit sour with F1, no surprises why. Terrible conduct.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Glad I was able to help out Brook.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

We made a few carbon products for them back in the early days. Terry came ascross as a guy who put his customers first but this is just madness! Glad you got your stuff back and just poor business practice to almost lose someone***8217;s possessions. As said money gets the better of man in this game trust no one at face value.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

I see this crook is back on Facebook and he has recently posted up pictures of carbon!! I really hope someone has kicked his head in by now. 

That ***129324; stole 2.5k of my money last year and told me my parts we ready!! Then declared himself bankrupt a week later! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Based out in Canada now AFAIK....... road trip?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

No he's back in the UK now...


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

billythefish said:


> No he's back in the UK now...


Well, that’s brave of him considering g.........


----------

